# Panthers In Australia?



## Stompsy (Dec 14, 2016)

I believe this has been discussed previously in this forum and I mean not to start any arguments by posting this article. I'd love to know everyone's opinion on whether these sightings are of panthers or just large feral cats. 

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/leader/...alSF&utm_source=HaraldSun&utm_medium=Facebook

I also noticed that a few sightings have been quite close to my location, even in a location I may be moving to.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 14, 2016)

Anything is possible, Stompsy. Google Tantanoola Tiger as another example.


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 14, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> Anything is possible, Stompsy. Google Tantanoola Tiger as another example.


Interesting. They look like a Thylacine!


----------



## kingofnobbys (Dec 15, 2016)

Put me in the Doubting Thomas Brigade on this one.

Photos and videos and paw prints (tracks are too easily faked), until someone catches one of these big cats (more likely just an overgrown feral domestic cat) or shoots one and produces it's carcass it
s not there despite all the wishful thinking the believers through at it.


----------



## imalizardbro (Dec 15, 2016)

Feral cats can grow to quite a large size.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 15, 2016)

Very true. Many years ago, I used to walk my blue heeler, who was a very big boy, out into the paddocks near my house at the time. Once there, I would take off his lead so he could roam around as he wished. This day, he ran into the paddock's long grass growling; he came back running with a feral ginger cat as big as him after him! First and last time I ever saw him scared of a cat.


----------



## Wally (Jan 14, 2017)

Recent photo from a hunting buddy of mine. Taken in Victoria. In an area I've personally seen claw/footprints exiting a waterhole that cannot be attributed to native wildlife.


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 15, 2017)

Wow. That's awesome. What area? I'm curious to know if it's near me.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 15, 2017)

there is also a mysterious black cat in the lower blue mountains area west of Sydney,thought to be offspring of a mascot of US troops during WW2 released when they went home.It is so prominent it was taken as the name of the local football team.Once again positive proof has never been obtained,multiple sightings,grainy photos,lots of mutilated livestock only add fuel to the flame.


----------



## Shaggz (Jan 16, 2017)

There have also been reports of sightings along the Coorong in South Australia. Would love to see one myself just so my wife has another reason to think I am crazy lmao


----------



## Newhere (Jan 16, 2017)

Of course there are panthers in Australia. That's what the yowie keep as pets, otherwise they'd be too lonely out there.

Although I'm doubting the legitimacy of Wally's post, cats hate water.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 16, 2017)

ah the yowie,that's another story!One of my old mates from the early days was a dedicated yowie hunter,don't think he ever found it but it never stopped him looking.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Newhere said:


> Of course there are panthers in Australia. That's what the yowie keep as pets, otherwise they'd be too lonely out there.
> 
> Although I'm doubting the legitimacy of Wally's post, cats hate water.


not all cats hate water! tigers for instance actually love a swim


----------



## Newhere (Jan 16, 2017)

Pfft... You clearly didn't watch enough cartoons growing up.


----------



## Wally (Jan 17, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> Wow. That's awesome. What area? I'm curious to know if it's near me.



PM sent Stompsy.


----------



## Wally (Jan 17, 2017)

Newhere said:


> Of course there are panthers in Australia. That's what the yowie keep as pets, otherwise they'd be too lonely out there.
> 
> Although I'm doubting the legitimacy of Wally's post, cats hate water.



Not when dinner hangs around it! 

I'm still a sceptic though until I lay eyes on one. I've seen enough though to remain interested.


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 18, 2017)

Wally said:


> I'm still a sceptic though until I lay eyes on one. I've seen enough though to remain interested.



This is exactly why I started the thread... I'm not convinced they are panthers and previous threads, here and elsewhere, have suggested large feral cats, but there are so many people saying they've seen them with their own eyes and that they are much larger than a feral moggy would be expected to grow.


----------

